# Other Pets...Oh Yes..!



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello All,

Do we have other pets...? Yep..! You'll think we are mad..!

Along with 2 beautiful Goldens we have...4 other dogs which are crosses.
We found these 4 in various states of disrepair & fed & watered 'em..next thing you know they've taken up residence here..! They were strays.

Also...3 Cyprus Donkeys..yes donkeys..! 

2 chickens..and lurking around here somewhere is the cat..Mr Jinks..!

Oh and two pigeons which we rescued when their nest was destroyed by local builders. I think thats the lot.

Told you you'd think we are mad...!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Apart from Ruby we have a cat name Smudge, rabbit name Honey, 2 gerbils name Itchy and Scratchy and thirty chinchillas all of which are named but there are far too many to type they are collectively known as my little furry babies 
and yes we are most definately mad lol


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  sounds like a happy haven!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> Apart from Ruby we have a cat name Smudge, rabbit name Honey, 2 gerbils name Itchy and Scratchy and thirty chinchillas all of which are named but there are far too many to type they are collectively known as my little furry babies
> and yes we are most definately mad lol


30 Chinchillas  WOW!!! I think they are soooooo adorable


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I also have 5 cats. All of which are rescues of some type. My last 2 cats that I got were supposed to be fosters till they were 8 weeks old. That was 4 years ago. Guess I'm keeping them 

Sassy- 13 years
Ziggy- 11 years
Trouble- 8 years
Rascal & Gilbert- 4 years (brothers)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> 30 Chinchillas  WOW!!! I think they are soooooo adorable


 

my hubby said I could have 2 and they sort of multiplied :curtain:
I didnt breed them all I have only had 6 litters and not all babies survived 
one of my friends runs a rescue and she has over 200 so when ever I visit I usually come back with one or two 
I have had up to 32 at any one time but have lost a few over the years 
they have their own air conditioned shed now as they were over taking the house which is lovely to sit in especially on a hot summers day


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> my hubby said I could have 2 and they sort of multiplied :curtain:
> I didnt breed them all I have only had 6 litters and not all babies survived
> one of my friends runs a rescue and she has over 200 so when ever I visit I usually come back with one or two
> I have had up to 32 at any one time but have lost a few over the years
> they have their own air conditioned shed now as they were over taking the house which is lovely to sit in especially on a hot summers day


LOLOLOL  come back with one or two 

Hubby would have evicted me, lol, or made sure the car just didn't work on the day of visiting the rescue friend, lol.

But they are so cute, and who could refuse a rescue!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When my girls were at home we had several hamsters, chameleons, white rats and an iguana besides goldens.
Now it's Selka and Gunner.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:worthless


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ruby'smom said:


> Apart from Ruby we have a cat name Smudge, rabbit name Honey, 2 gerbils name Itchy and Scratchy and thirty chinchillas all of which are named but there are far too many to type they are collectively known as my little furry babies
> and yes we are most definately mad lol


Wholly crap - literally. I have 1 Chinchilla (he's 12 yrs old) and he poops a ton so I can't imagine how much poop 30 Chinchilla's make.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

yes they do make loads and loads of poop lol 
which is the main reason I guess why they now have their own shed 
my oldest chinnies Nigel and Molly are now about 10 /11 Nigel looks like a really old chap whereas Molly still runs round like a youngster and she is blind but you would never know 
I feel we have kind of hyjacked this thread :O


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a happy sounding household.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Wholly crap - literally. I have 1 Chinchilla (he's 12 yrs old) and he poops a ton so I can't imagine how much poop 30 Chinchilla's make.


ROFL
I have 2 cats besides the Tuff Dog and thats enough poop!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome! I don't think you are nuts at all.

I have 4 cats in addition to the three full time resident dogs. If I had the time and money, I would have a couple of ferrets, guinea pigs and rats. I have always wanted a chinchilla, but I just don't have the room for one right now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess you can say that we are all animal lovers!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 4 other dogs besides my two Goldens also. Oh, and a parakeet who is evil and a hermit crab who is not.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have three dogs and three cats. I remember when we lived in Greece and going to the islands for vacation and riding the donkeys. I loved it and didnt want to leave. Loved them and wanted to take one home and begged for days. Didnt work.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well right now we're down to 4 dogs and the fish tank, we did have 2 rabbits before we moved, I re homed them, 4 cockatiel's, 2 parakeets, guinea pigs, hermit crabs and a painted turtle throughout the kids growing up.
Right now Nikki wants a kitten and Travis a wants a Ferret:doh:


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i have beside from my 2 golden retrievers i chihuahua 1 green cheek conure bird and 1 blue quaker bird.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Heres some pictures both my birds were hand reared by me so love human attection.
MoJo the green cheek conure








Aqua the blue quaker also known as monk parakeet


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

My wife now reckons she would like another pet...A pig...!

I have been all macho and manly on the subject and said.....NO..!

( So I guess we may have a pig one day...! )


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Besides Taz, the golden, we have Sage, the lab mix, who is 5, and Sydney, the beagle mix, who is also 5 and 9 cats at the moment.
Captain and Kahlua-male and female littermates who will be 7 in September-ish.
Sushi- female who came along as a stray when she was about 6 months old. She will be 4 sometime soon, I think.
Bert-adopted him as a 10 week old kitten because I love orange tabbies. He has no use for me now and love Eric and pees outside of the litterbox at least once a week (and no its no medical, it's behavioral). He is almost 3.
Olivia-foster who never left. She was very timid and afraid and by the time she became social, she wasn't a kitten anymore, so here she stays. She is about 2.
Henry-came along about the same time as Olivia. He was about 1 at the time. I almost ran him over twice before I opened the back seat of my car and he hopped in. Got him neutered and he hasn't left. I have spent about $1500 on him for various urinary ailments, but he has been fine for overa year. He's about 3 now.
Oscar-when a tenant of my dads moved out, she left him behind. I took him home and called her emplyer, who is a vet, and got her fired. It was one of my prouder moments. They paid for all his vet care. He is about 2ish now.
Ophelia-my brothers cat. He had to move back in with my dad and stepmom and ada refused the cats, so they came here. She is about 2ish?
Oliver-Also my brothers cat, but I might not let my brother have him back. He is about 1, and is the absolutely most loviest, personable, dumb cat I've ever met. And he and Oscar arebest friends now, so Oscar leaves Captain and Bert alone (Oscar has some aggression issues).

Phew, that's it, at least today.


----------

